# Kings resign Songaila.



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

SACRAMENTO, Calif. -- The Sacramento Kings re-signed forward Darius Songaila Friday, according to Kings President of Basketball Operations Geoff Petrie. 

“I’m looking forward to having Darius back next season,” Petrie said in a news release. “He proved himself to be a solid contributor for our team last season. I feel he has a great future in the league. I’m looking forward to him continuing to help us succeed. I think that his game and contribution will continue to grow with our team.” :yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

YES!!!!!!


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

He's part of our future, we need him forsure, hopefully he continues his success for us.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Link 


Great to hear that he is signed. I heard on the radio this morning that Eastern Conference teams (Nets, Celtics) were interested in him and signing him wasn't a sure thing.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I am pretty sure that I heard that the deal is 2 year/ 3.5 million and the 2nd year is a player option.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Very nice deal for the Kings-i thought it is gonna be 3 year-10mil.


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> I am pretty sure that I heard that the deal is 2 year/ 3.5 million and the 2nd year is a player option.


Lithuanian TV news reported that it's 2 years/ 3.5mln deal and 3rd year is player or team option. They can easily be wrong on this.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

taht good but him and brad miller needto work on there layups


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Link
> 
> 
> Great to hear that he is signed. I heard on the radio this morning that Eastern Conference teams (Nets, Celtics) were interested in him and signing him wasn't a sure thing.


One lithuanian TV news program reported that his agent "had better offers financially from other teams, but Darius wanted to show loyalty to the team that gave him a chance."


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Agent Mark Bartelstein said Songaila's deal will start at $1.6 million this season. Another $1.76 million will be available in 2005-2006 if he accepts his option.
> 
> "He'll have the player option after the first year," Bartelstein said of the 6-9, 250-pounder. "There was a lot of interest in him, but he wanted to come back here. Darius really liked playing in Sacramento and playing for (coach) Rick (Adelman). *He was offered considerably more years and money, but wanted to play for the Kings.*
> 
> ...


Songaila will remain with Kings


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> He was offered considerably more years and money, but wanted to play for the Kings.


That is ****ing awesome...


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

That is completely opposite story than C. Boozer-it might sound strange and unbelievuble for americans, but for europeans money is not #1 thing in life.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> but for europeans money is not #1 thing in life.


Except for Vlade


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Songaila Re-signs with the Kings*

LINK

PG: Mike Bibby...Bobby Jackson
SG: Doug Christie...Kevin Martin...Ricky Minard
SF: Peja Stojakovic
PF: Chris Webber...Darius Songaila
C: Brad Miller...Greg Ostertag


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Songaila Re-signs with the Kings*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> LINK
> 
> PG: Mike Bibby...Bobby Jackson
> ...


Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*merged*


----------

